# Warten auf WAR



## Thip (5. November 2007)

WAR erscheint ja wie im Newsletter von Okt. 2008 geschrieben nun ja erst im 2.Quartal 2008. Aber was soll man nun machen, wenn man so Sehnsüchtig auf WAR wartet? Und wem geht es noch so? Es gibt bestimmt viele, die sich jetzt schon jede Woche mit dem Spiel oder auch Spieleinhalt von WAR befassen obwohl es noch gar nicht auf dem Weltmarkt erschienen ist. Und sie alle warten noch ein halbes Jahr auf WAR. Warum wollt ihr WAR spielen? Um mal ein anderes MMORPG als WoW zu spielen? Weil ihr das TT gespielt habt oder aus welchen Gründen?


MFG Thip


Waiting on WAR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (5. November 2007)

Interessiere mich erst seit einem halben Jahr für die Welt und das Spiel und bin begeistert von den Videos,Screenshots und Berichten..

Im Moment mach ich viel im RL,
ist auch iwi lustiger als Zocken :-)

MfG


----------



## KennyKiller (5. November 2007)

Ich vertreib mir die Zeit mit HDRO bis Neujahr und vllt abundzu noch ein Monat und dann wieder mit WoW anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## Grimtom (6. November 2007)

> WAR erscheint ja wie im Newsletter von Okt. 2008 geschrieben nun ja erst im 2.Quartal 2008. Aber was soll man nun machen, wenn man so Sehnsüchtig auf WAR wartet? Und wem geht es noch so? Es gibt bestimmt viele, die sich jetzt schon jede Woche mit dem Spiel oder auch Spieleinhalt von WAR befassen obwohl es noch gar nicht auf dem Weltmarkt erschienen ist.


Ich vertreibe mit dei Zeit mit Quake Wars (mit meinem Clan) und ansonsten prügel ich mich durch Hellgate London. 



> Und sie alle warten noch ein halbes Jahr auf WAR. Warum wollt ihr WAR spielen? Um mal ein anderes MMORPG als WoW zu spielen? Weil ihr das TT gespielt habt oder aus welchen Gründen?


Weils endlich ein Spiel gibt, wo mir dei Story gefällt, und "richtiges" PvP/RvR betrieben wird.
WoW hat mir nix mehr zu bieten. Da helfen auch die Addons nicht, weils doch immer wieder das gleiche ist.  
Elend Ruf farmen, und Tag für Tag diese blöden Instanzen.


----------



## Aschanty (6. November 2007)

Warum ich WAR spielen möchte?

Weil ich seit über 10 Jahren schon das tabletop spiele sowohl Fantasy als auch 40.000. Da ich einfach die Atmosphäre und den Hintergrund sehr gelungen finde und es nicht so knallig bunt ist wie WoW.

Zur Zeit vertreibe ich mir die Zeit mit SWG weil da nur noch wirkliche SW-Fans sind.


----------



## Zauma (6. November 2007)

Ich spielte mal sehr gerne WoW. WAR interessiert mich, weil mir in WoW die Farmkomponente zu hoch ist. Ich möchte irgendwann mal nicht mehr leveln, nicht mehr immer neue Ausrüstungssets erfarmen müssen, sondern Spaß am PvP haben.

In WoW habe ich einige PvP-Twinks, weil meine Twinks irgendwann beim Leveln hängen geblieben sind. Wenn die durch PvP leveln könnten, wie in WAR, fände ich das genial. Ich mag einfach nicht mehr stupide immer die gleichen Quests machen und immer wieder Monster kloppen, nur um auf Höchststufe dann festzustellen, daß ich nicht ins PvP einsteigen kann, weil andere viel früher 70 wurden und der Ausrüstungsvorteil nicht mehr einholbar ist.

Mein Main, der eben dann nur als Alternative bleibt, ist mit dem kompletten S2-Set + Waffen gut ausgerüstet, aber ich mag einfach die Arena nicht, obwohl ich in einer Gruppe spiele, die so zwischen 1.800 und 1.900 pendelt. Die vier bestehenden Schlachtfelder sind auch nach drei Jahren nicht mehr das Wahre, aber immer noch taktisch anspruchsvoller als das Deathmatch in der Arena.

Open-PvP fehlt mir einfach sehr. Ich habe am Anfang von WoW die großen Städteraids just for Fun miterlebt und sie waren einfach genial. Dieses Gefühl einer echten Schlacht erhoffe ich mir jetzt von WAR.

Bis dahin... spiele ich WoW weiter und hoffe auf einen Beta-Account für WAR.


----------



## Petera (6. November 2007)

Zauma schrieb:


> Ich spielte mal sehr gerne WoW. WAR interessiert mich, weil mir in WoW die Farmkomponente zu hoch ist. Ich möchte irgendwann mal nicht mehr leveln, nicht mehr immer neue Ausrüstungssets erfarmen müssen, sondern Spaß am PvP haben.




Bist du sicher, das du dich wirklich in irgendeinem MMO wohl fühlen wirst? Das Leveln und das ständige Verbessern des Charakters ist nach meiner Ansicht ein wichtiges Element von MMOs und auch WAR wird nicht völlig darauf verzichten können.

Es bleiben für mich einfach noch zu viele Fragen offen, um mich wirklich auf WAR zu freuen:

1.) Wie wirken sich Unterschiede in der Beliebtheit von Fraktionen auf das RvR aus?
2.) Bleibt das Spiel auch für Späteinsteiger interessant oder ist man nach einem halben Jahr chancenlos, weil sich bereits die Alteingesessenen Gilden alles gesichert haben?
3.) Bleibt noch Raum für Gelegenheitsspieler oder wird man zum selben Zeitaufwand gezwungen, wie in WoW, nur auf eine andere Art ?
4.) Bleibt Raum für RP und PvE ?

Ich kann nur feststellen, WAR wird hoffentlich ein gutes Spiel, aber es wird sicherlich nicht mein Spiel werden. Zuviel PvP und zuviel Unsicherheit, ob die Entwickler ihre Versprechen halten können. Die Benutzerzahlen von WoW kann man nur mit Kompromissen erkaufen, die aber aus WAR ein "schlechteres" Spiel machen würden, als versprochen.

Grüße

Petera


----------



## Gothmorg (6. November 2007)

Ich werde WAR spielen, da ich ein ziemlicher PvP-Fan bin und mit der Abschaffung des alten PvP-Systems bei WoW einfach nur noch davon enttäuscht war, wie wenig Skill man noch brauchte. Die Arena machte das später auch nicht wieder wett, da diese einfach nur draufhauen, wenn möglich mit Taktik, war und keine besonderen Aufgaben hat, die meiner Meinung nach das PvP erst spannend machen. Ich interessiere mich seit einigen Monaten nun außerdem auch für das TT, allerdings war das bei mir eher so herum, dass ich durch WAR auf das TT gestoßen bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Womit ich mir die Zeit vertreibe? Hmm, da gibts so einige Spiele, die ich atm zocke, da wären z.B.
-Archlord
-RF Online
-DoW
-WC3
und ich werde mir mal die Demo von HG:L runterladen


----------



## Spartaner (6. November 2007)

wow, cnc3, d2, wc3, cs:s usw


----------



## Sagardo (6. November 2007)

> 1.) Wie wirken sich Unterschiede in der Beliebtheit von Fraktionen auf das RvR aus?
> 2.) Bleibt das Spiel auch für Späteinsteiger interessant oder ist man nach einem halben Jahr chancenlos, weil sich bereits die Alteingesessenen Gilden alles gesichert haben?
> 3.) Bleibt noch Raum für Gelegenheitsspieler oder wird man zum selben Zeitaufwand gezwungen, wie in WoW, nur auf eine andere Art ?
> 4.) Bleibt Raum für RP und PvE ?




1. Was für Unterschiede in der Beliebtheit ?
2. Was sollen sich die namhaften gilden denn sichern ? Ich denke mal, dass es leichter ist neu einzusteigen als bei WOW.Da es in WAR ja relativ schnell gehen soll, das Endgame zu erreichen.
3. Ich glaube nicht, dass es Ruf benötigt um an einem Städteraid teilzuhaben, oder das man erst durch tausend Instanzen muss um eine Hauptstadt zu raiden.
4. "RP ist da wo man will".(es gab bei DAOC RP-Gilden auf normalen Servern und diese wurden tolleriert, genauso wie "nicht RP'ler " im Gegenzug von Ihnen tolleriert wurden.) Mythic sagte auch schon, dass es "vielleicht" RP-Server gibt, die klare Regeln haben sollen.


ich freue mich auf WAR, da ich denke , dass genau die Punkte in WAR kein so großes Problem darstellen wie in WOW.
Und ich denke auch, dass man mit weniger Zeit das Endgame sehen kann und teilhaben kann.

Ausserdem bin ich PVP-Spieler und freue mich darauf wieder ordentliches RVR zu betreiben.
Allerdings wird es auch in WAR PVE geben , im moment ist ja die Planung so, dass es in den Hauptstädten Instanzen geben soll, für die gegnerische Fraktion.


----------



## Blutzorn (6. November 2007)

Dawn of War - 40.000
Dawn of War - Winter Assault
Dawn of War - Dark Crusade 

.... Naja das ist zwar kein MMORPG aber mir machts trotzdem Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Walkampf (6. November 2007)

Tja, vorerst spiele ich ersteinmal Tabula Rasa, das ist einfach mal eine abwechslung zu den sonstigen Fantasy-MMO´s.
Hmm... und ab Dezember läuft ja dann auch wieder die WAR-Beta an, worauf ich schon ganz heiß bin.
Weiterhin spiele ich auch Dawn of War - 40.000, Dawn of War - Winter Assault und Dawn of War - Dark Crusade.

Und zu guter letzt bin ich immer öfter auf dieser Seite, um mich schonmal etwas über Hintergründe von WAR zu informieren.

Warhammer Fantasy Wiki

oder hier noch schnell das 40k Gegenstück:

Warhammer 40k Wiki


----------



## Dunham (7. November 2007)

kann mir mal wer nen link geben wo man mal das interface und das spielprinzip in nem video (o.ä.) sieht?


----------



## AhLuuum (7. November 2007)

Versuche es mal hiermit.


----------



## jabor (7. November 2007)

hm wüsst jetzt leider keinen genauen link wo man das interface sieht, jedenfalls "sollen sich wow spieler darin schnell zurechtfinden" also ich denk mal nix ausgefallenes oder schwierig zu bedinendes. Desweiteren soll man es auch wie in wow mit add-ons modifzieren können hab ich gehört  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
jo also ich vertreib mir die Zeit bis WAR mit Hg:l und vlt ab Januar Vanguard


----------



## Dunham (7. November 2007)

AhLuuum schrieb:


> Versuche es mal hiermit.



eh danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
das hab ich gefunden^^
und nun noch ne frage, kann man bei w.a.r springen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wamboland (8. November 2007)

Dunham schrieb:


> eh danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Natürlich kann man springen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was ich bis zum Release mache? - WAR zocken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagdy (8. November 2007)

Warten warten...bissi WoW zocken...warten, warte usw.

Hoffe ja schon, das es spätestens Mitte rauskommt und das Warten ein Ende hat.
Aber wenn nicht, auch egal. Ich will ein schönes Spiel haben, das sich an den
echt genialen Hintergründen orientiert. 
Endlich wieder schönes RvR (wie DAoC) als Endgame und nicht ewiges Ruffarmen nur um noch ein besseres Teil zu kriegen oder in eine Instanz zu kommen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also warten wir und geniessen ein hoffentlich gutes Spiel!
So long Wagdy


----------



## Dunham (8. November 2007)

was ist rvr eig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sagardo (10. November 2007)

RvR=Realm vs Realm

Ein von Mythic geschütztes Markenzeichen.

Du solltest es vielleicht mal Hier
oder Hier oder Hier versuchen.
Ansonsten gibts Hier noch etwas wo sich jemand die Arbeit gemacht hat um Leuten Infos zu geben.


----------



## Eowe (13. November 2007)

mich interessiert das spiel auch .... werde bis es raus kommt weiterhin wow spielen.

wenn es dann drausen ist werde ich beides spielen ... finde beide gut, obwohl ich nicht genau weis wie WAR wird .... kaufen tu ich es mir aber und mach mir selber ein bild !

Grüße


----------



## Inexort (13. November 2007)

Ich habe mir mal Tabula Rasa gekauft, aber aus irgendeinem Grund nach 2 Tagen wieder aufgehört.
Ansonsten vertreib ich meine Zeit mit Css oder zwischendurch mal wieder in WoW einloggen.
Ich kanns einfach net aushalten bis WAR erscheint  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Need WAAAGH!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordDruidikus (13. November 2007)

Mit WoW oder HDRO die Zeit vertreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kraftwerk (13. November 2007)

hab sozusagen wieder aus frust mit wow angefangen, halte es einfach nicht mehr bis zum release von WAR aus, ohne ein mmo zu spielen. ausserdem ist man abgesichert, werde voraussichtlich meine priest auf 70 zocken, dann kann im grunde nichts mehr schief gehen in sachen mmo, denn wenn WAR schlecht wird (was ich stark bezweifle), kann ich mir immernoch die alternative mit WotLK freihalten... evtl. wird es ja gut und anders als erwartet. könnte sogar passieren, dass WotLK gerade durch das neue open-pvp (siegeweapons usw.) punktet.

kann man alles noch nicht sagen. natuerlich werde ich mich weiterhin täglich informieren.

also, abWARten und tee trinken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Pistolero (14. November 2007)

kraftwerk schrieb:


> könnte sogar passieren, dass WotLK gerade durch das neue open-pvp (siegeweapons usw.) punktet.


wat soll das sein?^^


----------



## Destroyer1990_m (15. November 2007)

El schrieb:


> wat soll das sein?^^


WotLK ist das neue WoW Add On was bald raus ko mtm wo man anscheint Arthas töten kann was ich wieder rum so unlogisch finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was das andere ist was er meint kp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab mit WoW aufgehört.
Ich denke mal das ich mir nächsten Monat Hellgate hole weil ich meinen neuen rechner bekomme. Oder ich werde Guild Wars testen. Naja aber zum meisten teil werde ich lernen müssen für die abschluss prüfung!


Ich finde es eigentlich gut das Warhammer erst später raus kommt so lerne ich wenigstens DD


----------



## El Pistolero (16. November 2007)

nene das weiß ich^^
ich meinte das neue open-pvp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


siegeweapons sind belagrungswaffen nehm ich an.


----------



## Destroyer1990_m (16. November 2007)

El schrieb:


> nene das weiß ich^^
> ich meinte das neue open-pvp
> 
> 
> ...



Achso jo denke ich auch irgend nen neues BG soll kommen mit sowas dachte eig. das dies schon mit patch 2.3 gekommen ist^^

Naja Helgate ab nächsten Monat *freu* *jubel* Vielicht WOW Acc wieder aktivieren mal gucken.

I need Warhammer =D


----------



## El Pistolero (16. November 2007)

ein neues BG hätte dann abr nix mit open pvp zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Haihappen- (16. November 2007)

Naja, es soll ein Gebiet geben, in dem alle PvP-Aktiv sind und kämpfen.. Mehr weiß ich aber auch nicht.

Zurück zum Thema: Ich glaube ich werd mir die Zeit mit Offline-Games totschlagen, falls Age of Conan weitaus früher rauskommt als WAR werd ich es warscheinlich als Übergangsspiel ausprobieren.


----------



## Destroyer1990_m (17. November 2007)

-Haihappen- schrieb:


> Naja, es soll ein Gebiet geben, in dem alle PvP-Aktiv sind und kämpfen.. Mehr weiß ich aber auch nicht.




LoL in WOW? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Blizz ist so bescheuert^^ es machen doch eh nur noch alle arena weil sie dort für 10kämpfe epix bekomen omg DDDDDDD


----------



## -Haihappen- (17. November 2007)

Wird dann mit den entsprechenden Quests bestimmt attraktiver - und keiner von uns weiß wie das PvP nach dem Addon wird, vielleicht bekommt es mit den Belagerungswaffen eine ganz neue Bedeutung. Ich würde darüber nicht vorzeitig urteilen, obwohl ich auch denke das sich nicht viel ändert.


----------



## commander_q3 (17. November 2007)

Zeit vertreiben mit... Crysis, UT3, CoD 4, Gears of War und Quake Wars... irgendwie hat mir das nach 2 Jahren WoW gefehlt... ne geile Runde ballern... naja... und wenn dann WAR kommt werden wieder die Schwerter ausgepackt^^


----------



## born93 (17. November 2007)

ja ich bin noch auf der suche nach nnem neuen online game also eigentlich verbringe ich tag für tag um ein neues mmorpg zu finden aber vergeblich........ aber mal eine frage^^ ich hab mir grad nen beta acc gemacht für warhammer aber ich weiß ncih was das gebracht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kann mir das plz jemand beantworten?^^


----------



## -Haihappen- (18. November 2007)

born93 schrieb:


> ja ich bin noch auf der suche nach nnem neuen online game also eigentlich verbringe ich tag für tag um ein neues mmorpg zu finden aber vergeblich........ aber mal eine frage^^ ich hab mir grad nen beta acc gemacht für warhammer aber ich weiß ncih was das gebracht hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich vermute du hast dich für die Beta angemeldet - das heißt aber leider noch nicht das du einen Beta-Account hast und spielen bzw. testen kannst. GOA (der Publisher von WAR) verschickt öfters Beta-Einladungen an angemeldete Spieler - wenn du Glück hast und eine Einladung bekommst darfst du an der Beta teilnehmen. Die Beta ist im Moment jedoch geschlossen und öffnet erst im Dezember wieder ihre Tore.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dart0r (18. November 2007)

Mal sehen, nächstes Jahr hab ich selbst kaum Zeit fürs zocken, ich widme mich an Weiterbildungsmöglichkeiten die ich auch evtl in der Zukunft brauchen könnte. Spielen ist nur eine Freizeit Beschäftigung, aber jedoch nicht für die Zukunft brauchbar.
So sehe ich das.
Aber das merkt man alles dann selber wenn man gerade auf diesem Zweig sitzt wo das Reallife doch wichtiger ist als irgendein Spiel.
Spielen kannst du immer!


----------



## Hexenjäger Dante coop. (27. November 2007)

Grimtom schrieb:


> Ich vertreibe mit dei Zeit mit Quake Wars (mit meinem Clan) und ansonsten prügel ich mich durch Hellgate London.
> Weils endlich ein Spiel gibt, wo mir dei Story gefällt, und "richtiges" PvP/RvR betrieben wird.
> WoW hat mir nix mehr zu bieten. Da helfen auch die Addons nicht, weils doch immer wieder das gleiche ist.
> Elend Ruf farmen, und Tag für Tag diese blöden Instanzen.


 

also erstmal bitte sgat nicht ja ich will war spielen weil wow..... das reggt nur die wow zocker auf die noch bei wow bleiben wollen ok?^^ dann also mir gefällt das spiel weil ich da so eine art macht besitze wenn mann mal so ne stadt erobert hat. Viele kenen den grund doch mnet die ursache :macht


----------



## Hexenjäger Dante coop. (27. November 2007)

Petera schrieb:


> Bist du sicher, das du dich wirklich in irgendeinem MMO wohl fühlen wirst? Das Leveln und das ständige Verbessern des Charakters ist nach meiner Ansicht ein wichtiges Element von MMOs und auch WAR wird nicht völlig darauf verzichten können.
> 
> Es bleiben für mich einfach noch zu viele Fragen offen, um mich wirklich auf WAR zu freuen:
> 
> ...


Also,das gute an war ist das man da pvp macht und nicht instanzen geht oder sowas da ist es egal ob man dirket oder 1 jahr später einsteigt denn es wird immer leute geben die da sind um in den low leveln pvp zu machen .Oder : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Traxxz (28. November 2007)

Ich vertreibe mir meine zeit mit dem Sammeln von Facts zu WAR. Vielleicht finden sich hier ja noch weitere Wikianer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja und sonst halt WoW in Ermangelung echter Alternativen.


----------



## -Haihappen- (1. Dezember 2007)

So, es ist Dezember - von nun an heißt es wieder bangen. Die Beta kann jederzeit starten - damit haben wir wohl langsam wieder Chancen auf einen Beta-Key..

Ich geh mal mein das erste Türchen öffnen..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheHeretic (1. Dezember 2007)

Ist es eigentlich normal das ich keinen Newsletter bekommen hab?
bin auf war-europe für den Newsletter angemeldet, hab aber keinen bekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Oder hab ich da was missverstanden mit den Newslettern? *g*


----------



## Wamboland (1. Dezember 2007)

TheHeretic schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich normal das ich keinen Newsletter bekommen hab?
> bin auf war-europe für den Newsletter angemeldet, hab aber keinen bekommen.
> 
> 
> ...



Also so langsam solltest du deinen auch haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sonst da nochmal schauen ob du den NL nicht zufällt abgewählt hast.


----------



## TheHeretic (1. Dezember 2007)

Jetzt iser auch da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat mich halt gewundert das es so lange daurte


----------



## Tranodo (2. Dezember 2007)

Ich verbringe meine Zeit in WoW und sehr viel RL. Mal schauen ob ich es überhaupt kaufe. Ich hör mir erstmal die Kritik an. In Sachen EA bin ich sehr sehr skeptisch geworden. Aber scheint ein dolles Spiel zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## salimyr (3. Dezember 2007)

Ich spiel' daoc und pangya


----------



## Destroyer1990_m (3. Dezember 2007)

Jop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hoffentlich wird die BEta geil und ich hoffe das wir bald richtig gute Infos mal bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja dezember noch 21 Tage dann habe ich geb. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Badumsaen (3. Dezember 2007)

Inexort schrieb:


> Ich habe mir mal Tabula Rasa gekauft, aber aus irgendeinem Grund nach 2 Tagen wieder aufgehört.


Ging mir so änlich, ich hab halt nach 2 wochen wieder aufgehört  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

des spiel kam deutlich zu früh raus, hätte eine längere beta phase gut vertragen können. Wird aber bestimmt noch richtig gut wenn mal die ganzen bugs raus sind und des crafting taugt und des balancing und...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja, ansonsten rl oder CoD4^^ außer ich werd noch zur beta eingeladen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Destroyer1990_m (3. Dezember 2007)

Das ich noch zur Beta geladen werde will ich dich hoffe!^^ Ich habe Geb und es ist weihnachten also will ich nen key 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und bugs suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dannie (3. Dezember 2007)

Wie gewisse Heinriche sagen würden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  mit dem Tollen BUFFED MAGAZIN  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Quelle buffed show xD
immer diese "schleichwerbung" nebenbei. Völlig unaufällig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gyspoxxx (4. Dezember 2007)

Thip schrieb:


> WAR erscheint ja wie im Newsletter von Okt. 2008 geschrieben nun ja erst im 2.Quartal 2008. Aber was soll man nun machen, wenn man so Sehnsüchtig auf WAR wartet? Und wem geht es noch so? Es gibt bestimmt viele, die sich jetzt schon jede Woche mit dem Spiel oder auch Spieleinhalt von WAR befassen obwohl es noch gar nicht auf dem Weltmarkt erschienen ist. Und sie alle warten noch ein halbes Jahr auf WAR. Warum wollt ihr WAR spielen? Um mal ein anderes MMORPG als WoW zu spielen? Weil ihr das TT gespielt habt oder aus welchen Gründen?
> MFG Thip
> Waiting on WAR
> 
> ...




einfach nur so weil ich jedes mmorpg mal anspiele aber immer bei wow bleibe irgentwie^^


----------



## gyspoxxx (4. Dezember 2007)

Thip schrieb:


> WAR erscheint ja wie im Newsletter von Okt. 2008 geschrieben nun ja erst im 2.Quartal 2008. Aber was soll man nun machen, wenn man so Sehnsüchtig auf WAR wartet? Und wem geht es noch so? Es gibt bestimmt viele, die sich jetzt schon jede Woche mit dem Spiel oder auch Spieleinhalt von WAR befassen obwohl es noch gar nicht auf dem Weltmarkt erschienen ist. Und sie alle warten noch ein halbes Jahr auf WAR. Warum wollt ihr WAR spielen? Um mal ein anderes MMORPG als WoW zu spielen? Weil ihr das TT gespielt habt oder aus welchen Gründen?
> MFG Thip
> Waiting on WAR
> 
> ...




spiel doch wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zappenduster (4. Dezember 2007)

Also mich interessiert WAR nicht die Bohne, warte demzufolge auch nicht drauf *seinensenfabgibt* ^^


----------



## Wamboland (4. Dezember 2007)

zappenduster schrieb:


> Also mich interessiert WAR nicht die Bohne, warte demzufolge auch nicht drauf *seinensenfabgibt* ^^



Wo bliebe man im Internet, wenn es nicht Menschen gäbe die zu etwas ihre Meinung sagen, zu dem sie eigentlich gar keine haben....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zappenduster (4. Dezember 2007)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Wo bliebe man im Internet, wenn es nicht Menschen gäbe die zu etwas ihre Meinung sagen, zu dem sie eigentlich gar keine haben....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich vertrete die Meinung, dass WAR suckt, weshalb es mich nicht (mehr) interessiert und ich demzufolge auch nicht (mehr) darauf warte.

So besser? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AhLuuum (4. Dezember 2007)

Er wollte damit sagen, dass du in einem Thread, in dem es um die Überbrückung der Zeit bis Release von WAR geht, schreibst, dass du nicht auf WAR wartest. Das ist, als würde man in einer Diskussionsrunde über das beste Stück Fleisch erzählen, dass man Vegetarier oder Veganer ist.


----------



## Wamboland (5. Dezember 2007)

AhLuuum schrieb:


> Er wollte damit sagen, dass du in einem Thread, in dem es um die Überbrückung der Zeit bis Release von WAR geht, schreibst, dass du nicht auf WAR wartest. Das ist, als würde man in einer Diskussionsrunde über das beste Stück Fleisch erzählen, dass man Vegetarier oder Veganer ist.



Danke das du es noch mal klar gestellt hast ... btw. schöner Vergleich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyricow (8. Dezember 2007)

Vertreibt euch doch mit einem Gewinnspiel die Zeit:Warhammer Online Gewinnspiel






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Für alle kleinen und großen Kinder unter unseren Usern öffnen wir vom 1. bis zum 24. Dezember an jedem Vorweihnachtstag ein Türchen in unserem Adventskalender und verlosen eine Kleinigkeit unter allen Teilnehmern. An den Adventstagen, Nikolaus und Heiligabend gibt es jeweils eine besondere Überraschung.
> 
> Verschenkt werden, Warhammerfanartikel, wie Mützen, T-Shirts, Schlüsselbänder, Poster, exklusive Forenavatare (gezeichnet vom Schöpfer der Touch of Tentacle - Comics) und jeden Tag einen  Gutschein über 5 Euro für Warhammer Online und zusätzlich eine weitere Überraschung für den Heiligabend.
> 
> ...



Zum Gewinnspiel​


----------



## Yunkee D (21. Januar 2008)

Was soll ich nur tun?

ich hab jetzt schon soviel über Warhammer Online gelesen und gesehn, das ich es jezt und hier zocken möchte und überhaupt kein bock mehr auf WoW habe.

jezt suche ich nach einem guten zeitvertreib bis zum release von Warhammer (die einzigsten sachen die mir bis jezt einfielen waren solche sachen wie meine nachbarn zerhacken usw XD)

pls postet einfach ma en paar gute sachen  zum zeitvertreib :-)


----------



## Draco1985 (21. Januar 2008)

Yunkee schrieb:


> Was soll ich nur tun?
> 
> ich hab jetzt schon soviel über Warhammer Online gelesen und gesehn, das ich es jezt und hier zocken möchte und überhaupt kein bock mehr auf WoW habe.
> 
> ...



Fang Warhammer als Tabletop an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Ernst, wenn du ne komplette Armee zusammengekauft und bemalt hast, dürfte mit etwas Glück WAR schon draußen sein. Andernfalls kannst du dann immer noch am Spieltisch Schlachten austragen, die du gerne so in WAR sehen würdest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yunkee D (21. Januar 2008)

hm aber das tabletop ist mir irgendwie zu teuer, mein bruder hat mal damit angefangen.
das spiel prinzip und so find ich zwar cool aber bis man mal endlich anfangen kann in die schlacht zu ziehn...

ich find da kann man sich doch einfach die figurn auf pappe maln oda? :-D


----------



## Arafinwë (21. Januar 2008)

Kannst ja die Romane zu Warhammer lesen, dann kennt man zumindest schon mal die Hintergrundgeschichte WAR. Hab mir auch eins bestellt hoffe es kommt bald bei mir an.


----------



## Terratec (21. Januar 2008)

Also gleich TT:
Wenn ich nich grade für die Schule lerne, spiele ich WoW, WC3 und Chaser. Freue mich auf WAR weil ich in WoW den Pvp-zweig genommen habe und leider erst zu spät festgestellt habe, dass Arena low, Bgs nur noch farmen und Equip, nicht Skill entscheidend sind.
Ich erhoffe mir von WAR mal wieder das Gefühl etwas zu bewirken (?). In Wow spielt man, vielleicht gewinnt man, vielleicht nicht, ein Fenster öffnet sich und alles geht nach einer Weile von vorne los. 
Wenn man in War wie angekündigt längere zusammenhägende Schlachten hat, bei der man am Ende nicht ein Fenster, sondern eine eingenommene Burg sieht, ist das doch gleich etwas ganz anderes.


----------



## Margol (21. Januar 2008)

Ma ne Frage... Wie kann man sich eigentlich um ein ganzes Jahr verschätzen?^^


----------



## Gaborbatschi (21. Januar 2008)

Hehe wenn du wartest, gaanz einfach im Reallife nen paar daily quests machen!! Dabei sammest du erfahrung und farmst auch jede menge ruf!! Bringt einem viel wenn man dann voll in WAR untertauchen will!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masarius (21. Januar 2008)

Yunkee schrieb:


> hm aber das tabletop ist mir irgendwie zu teuer, mein bruder hat mal damit angefangen.
> das spiel prinzip und so find ich zwar cool aber bis man mal endlich anfangen kann in die schlacht zu ziehn...
> 
> ich find da kann man sich doch einfach die figurn auf pappe maln oda? :-D




Du musst ja keine riesigen Schlachten spielen...Aber teuer isses allemal...unglaublich wie der Preis über die Jahre angestiegen ist -.-


----------

